# Offer questions



## Lexi2021 (23 Mar 2021)

Hello,

I have just received my offer for EME officer earlier today but I have some questions about it. Hopefully, I'm posting it in the right place. 

"You will be entitled to a salary of $2,301 in accordance with the provisions...". How much will I be making after the deductions are made (room, board, etc.)? Is it about $800?
"Your initial conditions of services will consist of an initial commitment of a variable duration of 13 years". Can someone please explain this because I thought it was like 1 month of paid education = 2 months of service. 
"You are scheduled to be assigned to the Royal Military Colledge - Collège militaire
royal Saint-Jean in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu Quebec". Does this mean I'm going to the RMC St. Jean in Quebec? I'm currently living on the border of Mississauga so I thought I was going to be assigned to the campus in Kingston. I'm just a little bit worried since I barely know French (only took it until grade 10) I don't know anyone going there (all my friends are planning to go to civvie universities. There is also a letter from the registrar and in that letter, it only mentions Kingston and not Quebec so I'm just a bit confused as to where I'm going. 

I know I should email my detachment but I'm just really nervous right now so I decided to ask here first.


----------



## tree hugger (24 Mar 2021)

1.  Probably clear about $350 two times a month.  Not a bad deal at all.
2.  This includes your time in school.
3.  There is an RMC campus in St Jean.  Looks like that's where you'll be going.  All OCdts/NCdts learn french by the time they graduate.  
You will make all kinds of new friends in the military.  Don't fear growth and change.


----------



## S2020 (7 Apr 2021)

congratulation...I also applied for EME but my status on online portal shows interview/medical complete. I am getting worried as to why my file is not moving any further. I called the recruitment office and they told me that anyone who applied for ROTP is on the same step and I should wait until the end of April or may. If I may ask when did you apply and how long did it take for your application to process? Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## CaptinLetus (7 Apr 2021)

saru2020 said:


> congratulation...I also applied for EME but my status on online portal shows interview/medical complete. I am getting worried as to why my file is not moving any further. I called the recruitment office and they told me that anyone who applied for ROTP is on the same step and I should wait until the end of April or may. If I may ask when did you apply and how long did it take for your application to process? Thanks in advance for your reply.


I applied to ROTP in September and I am on the competition list.  A lot of people in the ROTP Facebook group chat are on the competition list or the final procession step


----------



## jman579 (7 Apr 2021)

CaptinLetus said:


> I applied to ROTP in September and I am on the competition list.  A lot of people in the ROTP Facebook group chat are on the competition list or the final procession step


Whats the  link for facebook group chat for ROTP?


----------



## CaptinLetus (8 Apr 2021)

jman579 said:


> Whats the  link for facebook group chat for ROTP?


Not quite sure how to send you a link, however, if you pm me your facebook user, I can invite you


----------



## Lexi2021 (8 Apr 2021)

saru2020 said:


> congratulation...I also applied for EME but my status on online portal shows interview/medical complete. I am getting worried as to why my file is not moving any further. I called the recruitment office and they told me that anyone who applied for ROTP is on the same step and I should wait until the end of April or may. If I may ask when did you apply and how long did it take for your application to process? Thanks in advance for your reply.


I actually applied later than most people. I applied to RMC as well as other universities beginning of December. A couple of days later I received an email asking to schedule my aptitude test. I did my aptitude test on Jan 18. I did my medical on Feb 4. After my medical, I had to go to my eye doctor to sign a visual acuity form and then it took just over a month for my medical to be approved. And then I received my offer at the end of march.


----------



## Officier1 (7 Jun 2021)

CaptinLetus said:


> Not quite sure how to send you a link, however, if you pm me your facebook user, I can invite you


Hello ,
Could u send me Please , the info on Facebook.
Thank you


----------

